# Help pregnancy symptoms gone



## waterlily241 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so so worried. I'm almost 20 weeks and had lots of symptoms from the beginning including severe sickness which died down a couple of weeks ago, then I started to get lots of stretching pains but they have now gone completely too.  Even my tummy seems to be smaller than it was 3 days ago.  It feels as though everything has just come to a stop.  I had a scan two weeks ago and the baby was perfect, right size, good heartbeat etc.  However the placenta was a cause for worry.  I am scheduled to go back on Monday for another scan. I am terrified that they will tell me that there is no heartbeat and it's all over.

The hospital don't do scans at the weekend so i don't know whether to call them. I presume they would be able use a doppler to checkfor a heartbeat?  Any advice - should i wait until Monday? I can't sleep for thinking about it.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everything you are describing sounds fine, your tummy can change size as your baby changes position in the uterus. I'm the hospital won't mind just listening in though to reassure you, give them a  ring,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

